# Sick Frog



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

So, I know a local pet distributor who is trying to sell his first poison dart frogs. He originally got a shipment of three leucs and three azureus. He kept them in the same terrarium (which I warned him against, but he said he didn't have the space and they're juvies so I didn't force the issue). Anyway, after the first two days an Azureus died, he sold one and two or three days ago he sold all the leucs.

Anyway, his remaining Azureus is really skinny, like... anorexic skinny. But I watched today as she (I'm pretty sure it's a she) ate about fifteen fruitflies. She's extremely active, energetic, has a hell of an appetite, but is losing weight. He said that since he got rid of the leucs the skinniness has gotten even worse. I've suggested getting a fecal sample analyzed, but... he's a distributor, not an owner/breeder, he's looking to _make_ money, not lose it, so I doubt he's actually going to get a fecal done. So, I was hoping for suggestions here.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

well if he’s a pet distributor then I’m sure he has access to panacur and probably has some on the shelf. the cheapest way I can think of to possibly heal a frog that eats but still losses weight is trying a shotgun treatment of panacur.


----------

